# Abruzzo expat community



## sun flower

Hi I wonder if anybody can help me, is there a good expat community around Abruzzo. My husband and I are British and are thinking of moving there. My husband is a chef and thinking of doing English and Thai produce on markets. As we have been living in Thailand for the last 8 years. He needs to find some sort of income to make are finances work there. Abruzzo seems to have more affordable property's.
Asia just does not work for us and have always loved the idea of living in Italy, Do not like the thought of going back to old blighty. If not Abruzzo, doe's anybody have any suggestions.
Look forward to your replies Thanks Sun flower


----------



## bunty16

sun flower said:


> Hi I wonder if anybody can help me, is there a good expat community around Abruzzo. My husband and I are British and are thinking of moving there. My husband is a chef and thinking of doing English and Thai produce on markets. As we have been living in Thailand for the last 8 years. He needs to find some sort of income to make are finances work there. Abruzzo seems to have more affordable property's.
> Asia just does not work for us and have always loved the idea of living in Italy, Do not like the thought of going back to old blighty. If not Abruzzo, doe's anybody have any suggestions.
> Look forward to your replies Thanks Sun flower


Have you started a property search yet? I know the agency I bought from tries to encourage ex-pats meeting up, I had invite for a christmas party, I live in between Rome and Pescara, do not want to leave any other details of where I am/agency used, but can do this re private message. I don't blame you not wanting to return to UK, bad stuff going down there, financially and morally.


----------



## sheilamarsco

yes there is a good social network of expats in abruzzo with a wide variety of nationalities if you would like more info pm me


----------



## pudd 2

i second what sheila has said there is a good expat comunity here in abruzzo there is one furum dedicated to abruzzo if you need any details pm me


----------



## italy

there are at least two abruzzo forums to my knowledge filled with expat talk.. fabruzzo is one and i cannot remember the name of the other

i would say that even though there is a large amount of non italians in Abruzzo they are quite widely spread.. maybe a concentration around the north pescara area

to be honest setting up a catering business here is something that should maybe be your first point to investigate.. getting your qualifications translated to Italian and seeing via the consulate where you are if those have a reciprocal agreement in place to allow you to open a catering business.. you would obviously need full knowledge and have to be up to date on italian regs regarding food and hygiene so getting that certificate would be essential if you are going to be running the business and not employing qualified staff.

i would also think carefully on ways to make the place attractive to the Italian market.. non european food is gaining momentum here and the big cities have many outlets that are very popular, an essential aim to my mind would be to take advantage of this trend and move towards making your place somewhere of an essential place to eat at for those that like to try new foods.. for instance on the teramo coastline there are almost a million visitors a year that range from mainly italian july august , to many scandinavian and northern europeans from may to october

pick a big enough coastal resort that has a population that allows it to exist all winter and you might well make a good success of things..


----------



## christinedelrosso

*Social Network*

Hi Sheila, I saw your post. I am an expat living in Abruzzo Italian/American. Can you help me with info on how to get involved with the social network. Thanks, Christine






sheilamarsco said:


> yes there is a good social network of expats in abruzzo with a wide variety of nationalities if you would like more info pm me


----------



## sheilamarsco

*social network*



christinedelrosso said:


> Hi Sheila, I saw your post. I am an expat living in Abruzzo Italian/American. Can you help me with info on how to get involved with the social network. Thanks, Christine


hi there will pm you with info


----------



## sheilamarsco

*info re social networks*



sheilamarsco said:


> hi there will pm you with info


hi there christine i can't pm you until you have sufficient posts to your name so i think if you post something else it will qualify you for the pm facility and then i can contact you.


----------



## christinedelrosso

I am searching for a social network here in Abruzzo
. Can you tell me how I can get involved? I am American/Italian dual citizenship. Thanxs Christine 



QUOTE=pudd 2;441010]i second what sheila has said there is a good expat comunity here in abruzzo there is one furum dedicated to abruzzo if you need any details pm me[/QUOTE]


----------



## LauraS UK

Hi everyone,

My partner (British) and I (German) are thinking of buying a holiday home in Abruzzo and are keen to connect to expats as well as, of course, Italians there. 

We are currently looking into the practicalities of buying a house there. If anyone has some advise about how to go about it, good estate agents etc. please get in touch. I also haven't got the 5 posts required to PM you about this, I will work on it  in the meantime any general tips would be really welcome?

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## pudd 2

LauraS UK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My partner (British) and I (German) are thinking of buying a holiday home in Abruzzo and are keen to connect to expats as well as, of course, Italians there.
> 
> We are currently looking into the practicalities of buying a house there. If anyone has some advise about how to go about it, good estate agents etc. please get in touch. I also haven't got the 5 posts required to PM you about this, I will work on it  in the meantime any general tips would be really welcome?
> 
> Thanks,
> Laura


well first things first , welcome , and second you have made a good choice on choosing abruzzo 

But beware check out all areas well as some areas are exsperiacing land slides at the moment and several expats have or about to loose there houses , and the roads are in a shocking state so take your time and stay a while in all areas buyer beware


----------



## LauraS UK

*Thanks*

Hi there, thank you for the advise. I initially assumed landslides were a problem in the mountain but have now been informed that it is more the hilly middle that is effected. Where should I be looking for information on this? (sorry pudd 2 I couldn't open the link)

Thanks!




pudd 2 said:


> well first things first , welcome , and second you have made a good choice on choosing abruzzo
> 
> But beware check out all areas well as some areas are exsperiacing land slides at the moment and several expats have or about to loose there houses , and the roads are in a shocking state so take your time and stay a while in all areas buyer beware


----------



## pudd 2

LauraS UK said:


> Hi there, thank you for the advise. I initially assumed landslides were a problem in the mountain but have now been informed that it is more the hilly middle that is effected. Where should I be looking for information on this? (sorry pudd 2 I couldn't open the link)
> 
> Thanks!


sorry what link . one thing i can tell you in our area near pretoro we had next to none landslides as we are mostly rock and we have derect roads to the coast and the air port of pescara , we were verry lucky how we came to live in this area 12 years ago 
and once you get pms i can tell you more about abruzzo


----------



## venatore

Hi, try Houseabruzzo.com. We had a very good experience buying with them, very helpful and speak good English.


----------



## Sir

Is Pescara a descent sized city for small businesses. Comparing to places like Perugia, Cesena or Bologna?


----------



## pudd 2

Sir said:


> Is Pescara a descent sized city for small businesses. Comparing to places like Perugia, Cesena or Bologna?


yes but how long is a bit of string pescara is the comerchal capital of a bruzzo could you be a bit more spercific then perhaps oi can answer you better regards


----------



## Sir

I'm looking to set up a hairdresser/barber business and looking for information upon Pescara if it would be viable to set up there or if I should look more towards Umbria or Emilia Romagna, as I have been doing. I do not have much time to seek out each region so I'm trying to do research.


----------



## StephanieAl

Hello, im flying out this sat to have a look at some places in Roccaspinalveti. Ant info, advice or expats living there who i could meet up with while im there for the 3 days ? completly in the dark at this moment


----------



## pudd 2

StephanieAl said:


> Hello, im flying out this sat to have a look at some places in Roccaspinalveti. Ant info, advice or expats living there who i could meet up with while im there for the 3 days ? completly in the dark at this moment


hi yes we could meet i and my whife have lived here full time for 12 years send me your english tell no and il give you a ring no probs


----------

